# Low or Hi-Rise Jeans?



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 15, 2007)

What do you prefer? I usually go with Low rise being that the feel of the jeans defines a different kind of shape for me. Other times, I'll go with Mid-Rise Jeans. They're comfy and shapes my butt too!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 15, 2007)

i love super low rise jeans (especially lucky's lil maggie jeans). i have short torso so the super low rise jeans fit more like the regular low rise jeans on me.


----------



## Manda (Aug 15, 2007)

Low-rise, they make me look like I actually havea butt and hips lol


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 15, 2007)

i like the mid rise only cause my hips are alot bigger then wat they used to be, and besides they hide all the wobbly bits lol


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I own only low rise or extra low rise pants. When I worked in the stock room I had really nice legs, a nice butt, and nice abs, and I just liked the way the low rise jeans made everything look. I don't know if I could ever wear high rise pants, they'd feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## ivette (Aug 16, 2007)

i say the low rise


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 16, 2007)

Low rise, but not too low.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 16, 2007)

low but not super low


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2007)

Mid to low. can't stand things around my waist.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 16, 2007)

ultra low rise, im short so the low rise jeans feel like high rise jeans.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

Low rise doesn't really look good on me. Throw rocks at me now...but I have been rocking out the hi-waisted jeans and loving them. They really accentuate my hourglass shape and long legs. Plus it's nice not having to worry about muffin tops and thongs showing!!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 16, 2007)

Mid-low for me since the super low ones feel as though they will fall off my behind..LOL


----------



## monniej (Aug 16, 2007)

low rise for sure! just the thought of having jeans at my waist is uncomfortable.


----------



## flychick767 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mid rise jeans for me. My hubby likes the way my rear looks in those jeans. I am "fuller" in my rear, and low rise makes my hips look even wider than they are.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Low rise doesn't really look good on me. Throw rocks at me now...but I have been rocking out the hi-waisted jeans and loving them. They really accentuate my hourglass shape and long legs. Plus it's nice not having to worry about muffin tops and thongs showing!!http://www.denimology.co.uk/2007/04/sff5.jpg

ditto!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Low to mid. High rise jeans look hot (the ones that are in fashion now...not mom jeans), but they hurt my stomach!


----------



## Nicholyse (Aug 16, 2007)

I would love to wear my low rise because I have a nearly non existent torso and legs that go on for days... so it helps to balance it out. But I would love to get my hands on a pair of decent looking high waisted pants.


----------



## winnipb (Aug 16, 2007)

High rise they make my waist look smaller and I think they are way more flattering.


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 16, 2007)

low rise, they make my butt look cute.


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with Benebaby,

Mid rise because I got hips and ass. I dont need to be showing my thongs in public.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2007)

Low-rise. More specifically, ultra low-rise. I have a naturally high waistline, and I'm short. So, ultra low-rise on me is like low-rise on someone else. I don't end up having that "my-panties-are-hanging-out" look in them that Paris Hilton has either LOL! Old Navy Diva Fit is an awesome fit on me


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2007)

Neither... I perfer a skirt or a dress!! lol If I'm going to wear jeans then I might as well stay in guy mode!! LOL

Karren


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 17, 2007)

High Rise for me.... too much Jelly in the belly.....lol


----------



## MindySue (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Low rise doesn't really look good on me. Throw rocks at me now...but I have been rocking out the hi-waisted jeans and loving them. They really accentuate my hourglass shape and long legs. Plus it's nice not having to worry about muffin tops and thongs showing!!http://www.denimology.co.uk/2007/04/sff5.jpg

i love love loveeeeeeeeeeeee high rise. im with you! i just wish i could find more! i hate muffin tops and i hate my pouch hanging out and ruining an outfit! even if i dont have a big one it still shows! plus my crack doesnt come out when i bend over!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 17, 2007)

i prefer mid rise

i have a long torso so they fit like low rise, and also they prevent muffin top


----------



## Saje (Aug 17, 2007)

Weird I thought i posted here already.

I prefer low or ultra low rise. Im short so its perfect.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 17, 2007)

Define Low and High rise? My jeans usually are anywhere from an inch to two inches below my navel.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Low rise doesn't really look good on me. Throw rocks at me now...but I have been rocking out the hi-waisted jeans and loving them. They really accentuate my hourglass shape and long legs. Plus it's nice not having to worry about muffin tops and thongs showing!!http://www.denimology.co.uk/2007/04/sff5.jpg

You've summed it up perfectly! High rise for me.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 17, 2007)

Low rise... every day! I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## cait (Aug 17, 2007)

Mid - to me low looks trashy and I hate visible thong or buttcrack.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 18, 2007)

low rise defintely makes me looks skinnier, but mid/classic rise is better, not showing off the butt crack


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 18, 2007)

Mid rise for me


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a low-riser.


----------

